# Telex Problems



## Call911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a Telex intercom system, and I have a BP-1002 that hums/squeals really bad. I replaced the belt pack with a new one two weeks ago, and the problem was solved. Now the new belt pack is having the same issue. Ive swapped headsets, cables, and changed which jack I plug it into, and the issue is still there. It has to be the bodypack, but I find it hard to believe that I happened to get two bad beltpacks. If I swap it out with another new one, the problem stops. But I don't want to fry another beltpack. Any thoughts?


----------



## mattbarber51993 (Mar 28, 2011)

could be that their are electrical wires too close to the headset wires? No idea really, ive used the same headset for years and have not experienced a problem other than bad xlr cables.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 28, 2011)

It'd have to be more than just a bad a XLR cable. Telex systems have a self-protection feature that shuts down the system after 30(?) seconds if a cable with crossed wires is introduced into the system.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 28, 2011)

Call911, I would take a look at the base station and see if there are any issues with it. Process of elimination leads me to think it's the base station because if the XLR were to be mis-wired, the headsets wouldn't work at all and all thats left is the base station.

I'm sure someone else will be along shortly with more information though.


mattbarber51993 said:


> could be that their are electrical wires too close to the headset wires? No idea really, ive used the same headset for years and have not experienced a problem other than bad xlr cables.



Dude I don't mean to hate but...


Control Booth FAQ said:


> ...post using proper English spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It makes posts a lot easier to comprehend, and it represents you to the world. English shortcuts (neways, 2 instead of too, etc.) and slang in every other word may work for instant messaging, but it has no place at ControlBooth.com.


----------



## Call911 (Mar 29, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Call911, I would take a look at the base station and see if there are any issues with it. Process of elimination leads me to think it's the base station because if the XLR were to be mis-wired, the headsets wouldn't work at all and all thats left is the base station.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will be along shortly with more information though.


 
The part the confuses me is every other wall jack seems to be fine. I find it funny that this exact jack (by our lightboard) has broken two bodypacks in two weeks. It's a new theater been open about two years, and no issues until now. 

Telex has always been wonderful. We have a 16 year old theater with a 16 year old Telex system that has never had an issue. My first gut reaction is to say that we got two bad beltpacks, but the fact that it happened in the exact same spot is what makes it funny. 

No electrical wires issues. If I take the "bad" beltpack to another station that's been working fine, the problem follows it. Just this high pitched static sound. Only happens when the "Talk" button is actived, and is heard by everyone else on the channel. It's not feedback from the mic, just a weird high-pitched static.

If I plug a new bodypack into the lightboard jack, it's working fine. But I don't want to risk ruining another new bodypack. 

Any other thoughts/suggestions would be great!


----------



## ScottT (Mar 29, 2011)

Call911 said:


> The part the confuses me is every other wall jack seems to be fine. I find it funny that this exact jack (by our lightboard) has broken two bodypacks in two weeks. It's a new theater been open about two years, and no issues until now.


 
Either your beltpacks are all crapping out at the same time, or something is up with that wall jack. I'd avoid using it if possible, and see if the problem continues. It's also possible that something screws up the beltpack and then "breaks" the beltpack somehow causing the issue to "follow".


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 31, 2011)

Intercoms run on two types of system balanced and unbalanced. Telex is balanced. is it possible that the voltage that should be powering the belt pack is being fed to the audio line ? you could have a bad cable that has been miswired. 

Sharyn


----------



## CanYouHearMeNow (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be in the headset that attatches to the BP. In my old theatre we would somehow get sudden high-mid feedback if someones talk button was on. (I think it was the light person's ironically) We try to avoid using that headset and there hasn't been any problem that I know of since.


----------



## dannymusic (Apr 9, 2011)

I would get a multimeter and measure the voltages from pin 2 to pin 1 and make sure they were all consistant.

Also, cabling...

I'm told that none of the connect cables should have pin one attached to shield...it should float.


----------



## CanYouHearMeNow (Apr 13, 2011)

dannymusic said:


> I would get a multimeter and measure the voltages from pin 2 to pin 1 and make sure they were all consistant.
> 
> Also, cabling...
> 
> I'm told that none of the connect cables should have pin one attached to shield...it should float.


 
I am not so sure that pin 1 should float. The shield is made to protect the signal from degration over the course of its run. Also, if it is supposed to float, you would have to either cut or unsolder each cable used for com, making it difficult for the non-techies to figure out.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Apr 13, 2011)

Also Pin 1 is your common or ground for your power and for voice if you cut or remove you shield from pin 1 you loose you ground and that is NOT good


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 14, 2011)

You should have your SHIELD connected to pin one, but you should not have your SHELL connected to either pin 1 or shield...


----------



## dannymusic (Apr 17, 2011)

correct, I worded it wrong. The "shield/braid/common" is definitely on pin 1. It should not be connected to the "shell" though. Some mic cable mfg do that.

In the BP 1000, are the jumpers in the right position? there are jumper configs in Telex that can make it run on clearcom systems.

I'm curious on this one still.


----------



## waynehoskins (Apr 18, 2011)

Could it be as simple as the sidetone null pot being misadjusted (so the operator can hear himself louder)?


----------



## NeroCaesar (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have a production intercom system, (wired belt packs, single channel). But I have telex belt backs, and headset mixed in and it works fine. I recently bought a Telex IC-1F (wall mount station). When I wire it up, the other headsets start to buzz with the call signal. I have been trying everything to get it to work, i wired it up so pin 2 and pin 1 where connected to the shield and it worked but I only got a very faint volume.

Any Ideas? I will rewire the telex wall mount if I have too.

Thanks,


----------

